# 50 Ramen Noodle recipes



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

I ran across this website and thought it had some great ideas for ramen noodles. It also has links at the bottom of the page to other ramen noodle recipes.

Even using chicken and alfredo sauce over them for a quick chicken alfredo. Could be a good source for ideas for pastas too.

http://www.rasmussen.edu/student-life/blogs/college-life/ramen-noodle-recipes/#section1


----------

